# Do I need to run the air pump 24 X 7 ?



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

Do I need to run the air pump 24 X 7 ?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

If you are running it with a filter of any sort attached to it - yes. A good biological filter should never be turned off.
The same if your tank is crowded.

If it's for show or to run bobbing or moving ornaments, you can turn it off.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Depends what for. If it is just for an air stone then no, but if that is how you are running your filter then yes.

So the big question is why are you asking the question, what are you questioning about running 24/7


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

I have both connected to the air pump. An air stone & a filter.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Then yes keep it running 24/7.

Also I'd recommend getting a dedicated air pump for your filter just so that the air flow will be as strong as possible and filter the necessary gallons of water per hour for the size of your tank.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You should probably read up on biological filtration. To simplify - a good filter is colonized by bacteria that convert toxic fish wastes to less texic chemicals, which you remove with your weekly water changes. The filter bacteria need flow, a supply of food and oxygen, and can only live a few hours with the source of air and flow off. If they die, your tank is not filtered.


----------

